# 1930s electrical safety drawings



## thewatusi (Sep 28, 2012)

Thought this was interesting enough to share.

30 Ways to Die by Electrocution

http://www.retronaut.com/2012/10/30-ways-to-die-by-electrocution/


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

..but the hand on the rail is safe!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

_"You know what would be a fun prank? Let's hook up one side of this circuit to the door-knob and wait for frail Old Man Smithers to touch it!" _:blink:

-John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> "You know what would be a fun prank? Let's hook up one side of this circuit to the door-knob and wait for frail Old Man Smithers to touch it!" :blink:
> 
> -John


We did that with a megger onboard ship. 
Always a laugh as they opened the hatch.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Funny how all the women geting shocked look dismayed, while all the men looke pissed off :laughing:


----------

